# Did some charcoaling....



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

..... tonite. Cedar Plank Salmon and grilled shrimp and asparagus.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

That meal looks incredible.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome once again.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very well put together!!!! The only way it would be better is on the EGG!!!


----------

